# "Hints for Public Worship"



## blhowes (Aug 23, 2009)

Josh posted this back in 2007, somehow I missed it.  Thanks, Josh.

PRACTICAL HINTS IN RELATION TO PUBLIC WORSHIP.
1. Attend on the stated ministrations of your pastor...
2. Be punctual in attending at the stated hour of public worship...
3. Go to the house of God with a preparation of heart...
4. When you approach the house of worship, remember that the Lord is there in a peculiar manner...
5. Unite in spirit with the devotional part of the service...
6. "Take heed how you hear."...​
I hope you all have a wonderful time of worship today.


----------

